# New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

Headliner attachment around 2005 convertible rear window comes loose. Is there a permanent fix for this?


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (snappergolf)*

yes, two things you can do. First, is the cheap easy method. What we've done in the past is contact cement the plastic edge of the headliner, and the inside of the channel around the window. That seems to help hold it in pretty good. That is not the best solution, nor the most permanent. Second, I believe VW revised those clips that hold the window in place. The old ones are black, the new ones should be brass or silver in color I believe. They are extremely difficult to install but when installed are damn near impossible to remove. This might be a warranty claim also, not sure, so check with your dealership if you still have a warranty. Hope this helps.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (NBSport)*

Your '05 vert should still be under warranty and yes, there was a Technical Service Bulletin published to address this issue. Take your car to the dealer and they will install the new style clips that will solve the problem and it should'nt cost you anything.
That's better than trying to use glues and adhesives and stuff like that.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (CGK)*

Hafta take mine back in for the FOURTH fix of this issue!


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (Billsbug)*

so you've put the new clips in and it still falls out?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (NBSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_so you've put the new clips in and it still falls out?

Haven't a clue, I'll tell ya when I take it in.


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (CGK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CGK* »_there was a Technical Service Bulletin published to address this issue.

So should the bulletin cover all new convertible beetles with this problem? Any ideas what it's going to run me if I have to pay for it?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (xnology)*

If it's under the 4/50 warranty, yes, they'll fix it gratis... unless you have a boatload of miles on it, most NBCs should be covered at least under the time warranty...


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle Convertible Top Rear Window Headliner problem (Boogety Boogety)*

'03 with only 18k so I should be good. I couldn't remember what the coverage is...


----------



## syd53 (Oct 23, 2000)

I took it in for the repair according to the service bulletin and it seems to have worked.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

I had mine repaired, 2004 w/47k, under warranty.


----------

